# School in Athens-St.Catherine´s or Campion



## sonnenkerstin (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi,

I´m desperately looking for parents with school aged kids living in Athens.
We will relocate to Athens by early January and need to decide which school to choose for our kids.We saw Campion,St.Catherine´s,ISA and ACS and strongly tend to the first two mentioned above because of the british curriculum.They are the two schools the kids liked most too.
But now we are helpless-which of this two would be the better one?I´m sure they are both great.
Could anyone share some experiences with us or knows someone with kids in one of these schools who would like to answer a few questions?
Thanks,Danke,Efcharisto,Merci....
Kerstin


----------



## griega (Sep 14, 2012)

sonnenkerstin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m desperately looking for parents with school aged kids living in Athens.
> We will relocate to Athens by early January and need to decide which school to choose for our kids.We saw Campion,St.Catherine´s,ISA and ACS and strongly tend to the first two mentioned above because of the british curriculum.They are the two schools the kids liked most too.
> ...


Hi Kerstin,
I just moved my kids to Campion. I have been to visit each of the above mentioned schools. I'm happy with the decision we made to go to Campion in regards to getting a proper and well-rounded education. So far, I really like the fact that everything is very organized and well-controlled. If you are used to the British system, I'm sure it will be great. We come from the American system and it takes a bit more time to adjust, for us at least. What grade are your kids going into?
I wish you all the best, feel free to email me privately and I can give you more information on the schools and about life in Greece in general


----------



## sonnenkerstin (Sep 8, 2012)

griega said:


> Hi Kerstin,
> I just moved my kids to Campion. I have been to visit each of the above mentioned schools. I'm happy with the decision we made to go to Campion in regards to getting a proper and well-rounded education. So far, I really like the fact that everything is very organized and well-controlled. If you are used to the British system, I'm sure it will be great. We come from the American system and it takes a bit more time to adjust, for us at least. What grade are your kids going into?
> I wish you all the best, feel free to email me privately and I can give you more information on the schools and about life in Greece in general


Hi Griega,

unfortunately we both can´t send private messages here.You need to write five posts before you can use this feature.
I would love to hear about your experiences,why you opted for Campion and a lot of other things.
We'll go on holiday tomorrow so I'll definitely contact you afterwards.
(But I check my emails in between if any possible ;-)
Our Kids would go into Year 4(daughter) and Year 8(son) in Athens.

Have a good time with settling in in Athens.

Kerstin


----------



## mjki2cp2 (May 27, 2012)

As someone who went to Campion himself, I am quite biased. Nonetheless, the education I received there, the people I met and the opportunities that opened up later have been extremely valuable. The only negative is that it's a bit of a trek to get to.


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, there is also St Lawrence (British Curriculum) in Koropi which I am considering for my daughter.

Do you know yet where you will be based? This is probably a big consideration because the traffic in the mornings can be busy and the kids could spend a long time on the school bus.

Tracey
LikeNew


----------

